# USB printer driver problem



## Blockhead (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm running XP SP3 on an EI System 5002 box. Recently I've been having loads of printing problems with an HP1200 all in one printer that I tried to re-install. Basically the problem was that during installation the device driver could not be found. I have been in touch with HP support over this for 3 weeks now with no resolution and today I purchased a Canon Pixma MP610 printer.

And guess what, the device set up failed. When I tried downloading and installing the drivers from Canon UK website, I got the message MP drivers could not be installed.

I'm now beginning to think I have a serious USB driver issue. Using Everest as recommended by this site I identified my motherboard chipset as being SiS 651 and further investigation led me to believe that the USB drivers are supplied by the OS!:4-dontkno

Windows Support website is it's usual over complicated self and I can't seem to find anywhere where I can just download all USB drivers easily.

Can anyone please, please, please point me in the right direction for an easy to follow, easy fix.ray:ray:

Would upgrading to Vista solve the problem?

I really do not want to rebuild my pc as I have a lot of photo's, music, documents etc etc on it.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Ensure that your Windows Print Services have not been disabled. Go to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Services>Print Spooler..............or just right-click on the Taskbar, choose Task Manager and Services; you should see spoolsv.exe as running.

If that's ok, you'll need to make sure all those HP drivers and software are gone.
You can download CCleaner, a free tool that will assist you in cleaning obselete and junk files and registry entries from your system.......
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

Is it a SIS motherboard you have, or just the chipsets?
Are you having problems with any other USB peripheral?
Any yellow warning signs/exclamation or question marks in Device Manager?

Here's a link to the SIS download site......
http://www.sis.com/download/agreement.php?url=/download/
BUT...driver downloads are best from the websites of the manufacturer of your system or of your motherboard.
Everest should give you these details.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The drivers on the setup CD that comes with the Printer will work for XP. Not sure of the 610 but i have a 600 that came with a setup disk that has a automatic setup program


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Block
Sorry I never noticed the name of your system. Never heard of EI Systems and having trouble finding their website. Does Everest give the name/model of your motherboard?


----------



## Blockhead (Apr 27, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> Hi, Block
> Sorry I never noticed the name of your system. Never heard of EI Systems and having trouble finding their website. Does Everest give the name/model of your motherboard?


Hi guys, thanks for the support so far.

Print Spooler is running

I've already run CCleaner

It's a SIS 651 chipset runing on a ECSL4S5MG3 motherboard from Elitegroup Computer Systems.

Oh and EI Systems were/are built for PC World (I know, I know:sigh::sigh

Would installing Vista overcome this (expensive option I know).


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, think I'd rather install SP3 for XP than Vista.......least it's free, and it looks like XP provides most of the drivers for this board. The only USB drivers I could find were for Win2000. At least you can download the manual.......
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/Archive_Download.aspx?CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=0&ln=1
The USB will be controlled by the Southbridge chipset, which I believe is SIS-962 or the SIS-962L so these may work....
http://driverscollection.com/?H=SiS 962/962L/963/963L&By=MSI (Microstar)


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Have you tried other USB Devices in the Usb ports?
We need an answer to this so as we can eliminate the usb ports and concentrate on the printer or OS.
Vista will not help


----------



## Blockhead (Apr 27, 2008)

I've tried the other USB ports with no success.

In the meantime, I tried rolling back to original XP build. This was not a success as I couldn't even apply Windows updates, so have now bought a new pc (the other one was over 5 years old, so I had been contemplating this for a while) with Vista loaded and much more oomph to it.

All working fine.

For the moment.

Thanks for the help, it was much appreciated.


----------

